# When making fruit wine, should I squeeze the fruit bag daily?



## abefroman (Jul 24, 2011)

When making fruit wine, should I squeeze the fruit bag daily? Or just at the end?

TIA


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

No need to squeeze. Let the PE do its thing in the begining.

Punch down the bag 2X a day


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 24, 2011)

And when I remove the bag of what is left of the fruit I no longer squeeze the bag. I found this left the must cloudy. (At least it did this to my raspberry wines) Now I just hold the bag above the bucket and let it drip without sqeezing. The must clears a lot faster this way.

Larry


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Yea same here.


----------



## docanddeb (Jul 25, 2011)

I squeeze the heck out of it.... I want every drop. It clears. Shouldn't be drinking it for 9-12 months anyway... so I have time. It keeps my hands off it while it integrates too!

Debbie


----------



## PCharles (Jul 26, 2011)

*Fruite Type Determines*

I've seen some fruit recipes that call for pressing (blueberries) and others that say not to (strawberries). This past weekend I made a blueberry f-pack for a batch that I have in progress. I did my best to get the juice out of the blueberries, but found a thick past left over. Darned if I could let that go to waste. I the remainder of the blueberry paste on some icecream. My wife and I both loved it. Waste not want not... tasty!!! I'm so glad our local blueberry orchard has frozen berries for sale year round.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Paul that sounds real good. I bet that would have also been perfect for making Skeeter pee.


----------



## Boyd (Jul 26, 2011)

I squeeze the bag every day and drop it back in while in the primary.

This sometimes causes problems with to much tannen but it is easily treated with the egg white trick.


----------



## Tom (Jul 26, 2011)

No reason to squeeze anytime


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 26, 2011)

If you freeze your fruit and add in pectic - you should not have to squeeze your bag - those 2 things should be enough to get all the juice out of the fruit.

Just take the bag out and let the free run come out - when that is done - i pitch it.


----------



## RedNeckWino (Jul 27, 2011)

My wife uses the left overs for freezer jam. Good stuff. 
I quit squeezing the bag but I do let it hang over a 3 gallon bucket for a couple hours after I take it from the must.


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 27, 2011)

I think squeezing is ok, if you want to wait for it to clear. If you don't care if its clear, go ahead. I personally used to hold it up for a few minutes and then discard.


----------



## Dunebilly (Jul 30, 2011)

at ace hardware they have Paint strainer bags. the same as in the local wine supply shops. about 1/2 the price. or is my wine in for a messed up supprise with that nylon bag and elastic band arount the top...........


----------



## Tom (Jul 31, 2011)

your OK

The 5 gallon paint straining bags are what we are talking about.


----------

